# Bentley style remote keys now available for mk1!!!



## actionman37

AS THERE SEEMS TO BE A LITTLE BIT OF CONFUSION I'VE EDITED THIS WITH THE FOLLOWING COMMENT!

"these are not empty cases, they are fully functional remote keys, nothing gets transferred from your existing key because the new remote contains a blank transponder, uncut blade & remote PCB!"

right, back to the original post below :wink:

right, this is probably going to upset a few folk that have already had keys from me that wanted a Bentley style remote but wasn't possible at the time! :roll:

Well there's a new bit of kit out on the market that works with 3 different styles of remote. These remotes are totally blank, the remote mhz frequency isn't even programmed into them.

Basically the the remote circuit board is connected to a laptop via an interface & then the user programs the remote with which part number remote he/she requires. So for example you connect a Bentley style remote to the interface then program it to be a 2002 mk1 TT remote.

This isn't just aimed at VAG. You can actually program a VAG style remote to work with other manufacturers such as Ford, Jag, Honda, Toyota, Kia, Hyundai & BMW. So you can own an old mk1 Focus & have a Bentley style remote for it!

OEM mk1 TT & Bentley style are £80 supplied, cut & programmed plus travelling costs

http://www.autosolutions-autolocksmiths.co.uk/

Check out the group buy section for my group buys & prices etc










here's some better pics of the Bentley style remote


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Got to be honest I was just thinking can't see the point of have in a mk2 key for a MK 1 then I spotted the third pic with the chrome edges and thought Oooooo I like that :lol:


----------



## mike225

Yeah love the 3rd one


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Ditto Yellow's thought!

Bling has always seemed pointless to me but photo 3 has made me think.....
Any idea on costs?
Could we just pull the circuit board out of our existing one's instead and fit them?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## conlechi

Another vote for the 3rd one


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

+1 for the 3rd :wink:


----------



## t'mill

3rd for sure.


----------



## Gaz1410

Yep 3rd


----------



## Bago47

It costs 15 pounds and it's my next mod.

http://advanced-keys.co.uk/product_info ... cts_id=818


----------



## actionman37

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Could we just pull the circuit board out of our existing one's instead and fit them?
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


they 100% don't fit in a mk2 case, it's been tried, totally the wrong shape & no way of shaping/cutting the circuit to make them fit.

Not sure if they'll fit in in the case in the 3rd pic. Not got my hands on 1 of those cases yet so haven't tried. I'm going to order the software a couple of the remotes in pic 2 & 3 & have a see if mk1 TT PCB will fit in them.

The problem is that i haven't seen just the case available for the remote in 3rd pic. If i can't find any empty cases available i'm not going to be buying the remotes just to sell the cases as i will be left with the PCB which may not fit any other cases


----------



## actionman37

Bago47 said:


> It costs 15 pounds and it's my next mod.
> 
> http://advanced-keys.co.uk/product_info ... cts_id=818


£15.99 plus vat. Your PCB may fit in the case but as i said i don't know for sure yet as i haven't got any yet. I do know there isn't much room for altering around the edges of the mk1 TT PCB


----------



## Bago47

If you want to know for sure, then get MK2 style MK1 key (ebay item number 360608776505). It should work 100% and less hassle involved, but way more expensive (but still relatively cheap).


----------



## actionman37

i've already said i've tried & so have others & mk1 PCB does not fit into a mk2 case. The ebay seller could've easily bought the equipment i mentioned so has programmed that remote to be a mk1 TT remote.

Also by the time cutting & programming has been added it would work out more expensive than me buying the kit & making the remotes into whatever part number I require for customers.

Also i know what level of customer service i get with my equipment & key suppliers. There's no way am i giving that up to buy at that price from some guy in Taiwan. It would cost me a fortune to stock up with those & my prices would have to go up, which I don't want. I already easily 100+ VAG remotes & keys in stock & god knows how many in total when i take into account the other car manufacturers key i stock


----------



## thebluemax

Gaz1410 said:


> Yep 3rd


me too....nice


----------



## ian222

So what would the total price be for a standard mk2 key fob programmed to the mk1 tt? So it starts the car, unlocks it etc.


----------



## actionman37

probably £80 to supply, cut & program plus any traveling costs


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Could we just send you our 2nd key and you work from that?

Cheers
Peter

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## actionman37

programming new keys doesn't work like that with VAG. They have to be programmed into the car, can't be done from a key in the post


----------



## actionman37

also traveling isn't a problem. I regularly arrange group buys all over the country & everybody just splits my traveling costs so it doesn't make the key price increase too much


----------



## Ruddie1

Oooooooh shiny! 3rd for me too.


----------



## sleeping fox

actionman37 said:


> also traveling isn't a problem. I regularly arrange group buys all over the country & everybody just splits my traveling costs so it doesn't make the key price increase too much


 How much for a mk1 key including all programming ? 
I work in Bradford so can travel home via Huddersfield to Lancs no problem


----------



## glslang

3rd one for me as well if it works.


----------



## actionman37

sleeping fox said:


> actionman37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> also traveling isn't a problem. I regularly arrange group buys all over the country & everybody just splits my traveling costs so it doesn't make the key price increase too much
> 
> 
> 
> How much for a mk1 key including all programming ?
> I work in Bradford so can travel home via Huddersfield to Lancs no problem
Click to expand...

if you come to me it's £80 in total


----------



## actionman37

glslang said:


> 3rd one for me as well if it works.


it does work, that's the whole point of the equipment those remotes are made to work with :wink:


----------



## glslang

actionman37 said:


> glslang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd one for me as well if it works.
> 
> 
> 
> it does work, that's the whole point of the equipment those remotes are made to work with :wink:
Click to expand...




actionman37 said:


> So i'm going to order 1 of the mk2 TT styles remotes & see if the circuit board will fit into a remote case i have that has Audi logo on the reverse.


Ah - looks like I misunderstood from the above. If this is all good then will definitely be interested next time you're in the Berkshire area.


----------



## actionman37

ok no probs, will let you know when i'm in that area


----------



## actionman37

right, i'm taking the plunge & i'm going to order the new kit this week. I'm ordering 3x of the mkTT style remotes & 3x of the shiny Phaeton style remotes


----------



## glslang

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Let us know how it goes


----------



## actionman37

will do! i do VAG most weeks so will probably be testing it very shortly after it arrives


----------



## conlechi

Interested if you are down my way


----------



## actionman37

not got anything planned down in Berkshire or South Wales yet but i'll let you both know when I am next.

I still have a couple of people in Bristol interested so a possible option would be for me to head straight to Berkshire first, then across to Bristol then across to South Wales.

For that trip i'd say at least 5 people would need to be in on it to make each persons share of my traveling costs smaller. So using 5 people as an example it would be £80 for the actual key, then each person would pay £30 to cover my traveling costs as it's gonna be a 460+ mile round trip for me. So total is £110 per person

So the more the merrier really as it makes it cheaper for everybody


----------



## conlechi

M4/M5 split at Bristol's only 30 mins or so from me , i don't mind a drive out


----------



## actionman37

ok, the last time I did a Bristol group meet we met as the southbound Michaelwood services on M5 which isn't far from M4/M5 junction.

I do most other makes not just VAG so ask if any of your friends/family etc that may need a spare key. Will help to get numbers up to get prices down


----------



## TTSPORT666

Very interested..nice idea.. 

Damien.


----------



## actionman37

ok, where do you live?


----------



## TT8

conlechi said:


> Interested if you are down my way


+1


----------



## actionman37

TT8 said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interested if you are down my way
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

are you in South Wales as well?


----------



## TTSPORT666

I am in Wiltshire Bud.. :wink: So could do a Bristol meet.

Damien.


----------



## actionman37

ok, at this rate we'll have enough in no time!


----------



## 50 pennies

i also like the 3rd one


----------



## actionman37

ok, can do you 1 on my way home from next London trip which will be sometime either this month or early next month


----------



## actionman37

right, looks like i've almost got enough people interested for me to arrange another group buy. I'm going head South down to Berkshire, then West across to Bristol, then across the water into South Wales then up the M5 through the midlands

here's the group buy thread. Please add your name & your location & the remote style you'd want so i can get numbers sorted

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=418345


----------



## actionman37

right, so far i've got 5 people interested in these areas. So which weekends are people available this month & next? I can't do the weekend on 16th & 17th Nov as i'm on a training course


----------



## naushali

Hey - I'm definitely interested in the 3rd one - planning any trips up to Scotland ? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## actionman37

if i can get enough people involved then yes I will sort a Scotland trip out. For some reason i hardly ever get anybody from further up North than me wanting keys doing. I sometimes go to North Yorkshire but even that's rare.

Have a word with family & friends to see if anybody needs a spare key. Oh & the equipment i'm getting can actually program these remotes to other makes of car such as Ford, Hyundai etc. So when it comes i'm going to test it on my Mrs' mk2 Focus & do 1 of the shiny Phaeton style remotes


----------



## jedflorex

Have you scheduled anytime in Essex soon? 8)


----------



## actionman37

I was in Romford on Saturday & passed Great Dunmow on the M11 heading to Peterborough. I'm going to be going to London again at some point over the next month or so & In can detour up to you on my way home. Roughly adds 45 mile to my trip which isn't a great deal to me


----------



## Stub

I'm in if you pass Stevenage?


----------



## actionman37

ok, i can head to you after i've been to Great Dunmow in my London/Essex trip


----------



## actionman37

can anybody that's replied to this showing interest in new style remotes & is in or around London, Essex, Surrey etc can they pop along to the topic below & add their names. These group buys do take a fair bit of sorting out as i get a lot of people saying their interested but then never hear from them again.

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=419545

So if you're genuinely interested add your name, which style remote you require & what area you're in

thanks

Craig


----------



## butlerlm




----------



## actionman37

you a bit gutted mate?

may be able to help you out. If you post me 1 of your remotes I can fit your cut blade & programmed transponder into 1 of the new style remotes then program the remote PCB to be the correct part number remote for your car. I'll then post it back & you can program the new style remote using the manual procedure, unless you can get your hands on VCDS


----------



## actionman37

right, if people haven't seen yet i've started 2 new group buys, so here goes

1) Northampton, London, Surrey, Essex & Hertfordshire on Saturday 9th Nov

2) Berkshire, Bristol, South Wales & Midlands on Sunday 10th November


----------



## CATELUS

Would you know of anyone in Australia that provides the same services ?
Particularly in Perth.


----------



## actionman37

unfortunately not mate!

However, a mate of mine moved to Perth a few weeks ago. He's an electrician(not auto) & told him he should branch into auto electrics & car keys. He didn't really say much about it. Isn't there anybody in Perth that does car keys?

I have in the past sent keys to Australia. 1 of them is to a car dealers in Brisbane. Even with shipping to Oz it was cheaper for him to get the keys from me, all of them were Peugeot & Citroen which i sent pre-cut to key code.


----------



## alf1956

hello actionman.can i just ask you to clarify this key thing please?we have a 1999 mk1 1.8 quatro.it has a non remote key just a put in the lock standard lock/unlock key.if we have the new key you do for £80 will it turn our key into a lock/unlock remote key?


----------



## actionman37

1 word & the photos I posted explain it all! REMOTES! :wink:


----------



## actionman37

right, the new remotes have come today. I've tried getting the remote PCB into a mk2 case with Audi logo on the back but they just don't fit.

On the back of the new remotes there's a small circle molded into the casing where a logo will fit. Unfortunately as i said it's round so will only fit VW, Seat & Skoda round logos. Unless they've put the Audi 4 rings onto a round badge then a normal Audi badge isn't going to fit.

I didn't get any logos with the remotes so not sure what's available until i've phoned the supplier tomorrow to ask them the question


----------



## actionman37

also for those that haven't done so yet can you post your name, area & which style remote you want in the relevant topic in the group buy section

I need to know who is definitely 100% interested because the last couple of group buys have seen me get messed about a bit with people just not turning etc which is a bit unfair as everybody's price is based on the amount of people involved


----------



## actionman37

new equipment was dispatched on Friday so hopefully here Monday morning. I'm going to be testing it on a 2000 mk1 TT on Wednesday so i'll keep everybody posted.


----------



## shaunhall

Any chance you passing anywhere near Hull, East Yorkshire, on your travels?


----------



## actionman37

i'm in Castleford either Thursday or Friday so could come over then if that's any good to you


----------



## shaunhall

No, i'm working all day Thursday and am flying out to Spain for a week on Friday.


----------



## actionman37

ok, not got anything else planned in your direction at the moment. Jobs just come in as & when so could be a while


----------



## actionman37

just letting people know my new equipment came today. testing it on a Seat Leon on Wednesday. Also they have made round badges with Audi logo on them. Had to order them separate though so ordered another 15 of the shiny remotes to add to the 10 i've already got :mrgreen:


----------



## glslang

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Audi round badge for me


----------



## ttibbo

Pls put me down for No3 key too.


----------



## actionman37

ttibbo said:


> Pls put me down for No3 key too.


ok, where abouts in Oxfordshire are you? is Sun 10th Nov any good?

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=418345


----------



## ttibbo

Sun 10th looks good, what time approx.? Im sure the 'boss' will have plans!

Whats the all in price?

Cheers,

Simon.


----------



## ttibbo

Sorry, Im in Bicester.


----------



## actionman37

ok, would you be able to get to Reading on Sun 10th November? I'm in & around London on Saturday but instead of driving home in the eve then driving back to Reading then across to Bristol the next morning i've booked a travelodge on the M4 near Reading for Saturday night. I don't think i've got time to head up up to Bicester from Reading as i've got a couple to do in Bristol, then into South Wales as well before i head up through the Midlands home


----------



## ttibbo

Hi.

That should be ok, although if you are heading down the M4 we could meet at Chieveley Services near Newbury?

How much will it cost? Can we PM on this forum?

Cheers,

Simon.


----------



## ttibbo

Hi,

Ive just found out Im too new to PM!

Are you ok to PM your mobile, I can text you then.


----------



## uv101

ttibbo said:


> Hi.
> 
> That should be ok, although if you are heading down the M4 we could meet at Chieveley Services near Newbury?
> 
> How much will it cost? Can we PM on this forum?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Simon.


Actionman
I can do chieveley instead of the Lambourne (next ones along as we arranged) so were both at the same services if that helps??


----------



## actionman37

this is the services i'm meeting the other guy, comes up as eastbound on google map but we'll be at westbound

RG30 3UQ


----------



## arnoldlog1

the new style keys are really special, have a proper quality feel to them, just like the mk1 TT (only had it a few days). I had craig down here yesterday sorting me a spare key, really impressed I just couldn't resist the new key.


----------



## B0SSS

Hi Mate,

I'm interested in the 3rd pic look and can meet you at the Reading services on the 10th Nov.

I can't pm so could you please PM me your number?

Thanks,


----------



## uv101

uv101 said:


> ttibbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> That should be ok, although if you are heading down the M4 we could meet at Chieveley Services near Newbury?
> 
> How much will it cost? Can we PM on this forum?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Simon.
> 
> 
> 
> Actionman
> I can do chieveley instead of the Lambourne (next ones along as we arranged) so were both at the same services if that helps??
Click to expand...




actionman37 said:


> this is the services i'm meeting the other guy, comes up as eastbound on google map but we'll be at westbound
> 
> RG30 3UQ


Not sure about the postcode but the services at J13 /a34 are on the westbound side if you look on google maps. Obviously as its at a junction, both carriageways can access them.


----------



## actionman37

ok, well i'll still be meeting the others at the services I mentioned so ill have to meet you at the other services once i've done their keys.

How far are you from that services? just so i know roughly when i need to phone you to say when i'll get there


----------



## uv101

actionman37 said:


> ok, well i'll still be meeting the others at the services I mentioned so ill have to meet you at the other services once i've done their keys.
> 
> How far are you from that services? just so i know roughly when i need to phone you to say when i'll get there


I think I'm confusing things.

You had a job/jobs at the westbound services at Reading
When you'd finished that one you were going to meet me at the services between J14 & J15
Then someone suggested that they could meet you at the J13 services.

So, I can meet you at the J13 services with the other guy or I can meet you as arranged and the services between 14 & 15

I don't mind either way


----------



## actionman37

the westbound services i'm meeting others at is between J11 & J12 which is the post code i put in an earlier post

As i said postcode shows eastbound services, i'm meeting the others on west bound

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=rg30+3 ... CHcQtgMwCg

I may be making other arrangements with the lad that i was going to meet at Chieveley services as he may want other work doing at same time as key which i can't really do at the services


----------



## uv101

OK thats cool.

We'll leave it that I'll meet you at the westbound services between J14 & 15 assuming you're still travelling to Bristol after Reading?


----------



## actionman37

yes i am so that's fine


----------



## actionman37

right guys, as we're just over a week away i need to get peoples contact details sorted for the group buys on 9th & 10th November.

I'll PM anybody individually as well. Anybody that doesn't reply is going to be presumed as not being interested unless the forum shows they haven't been online after i sent the message.

May sound harsh but with each group buy i arrange i seem to get more & more time wasters that say they're interested several times then all of a sudden just go quiet on the matter. If anybody does change their mind it's not a problem as long as you let me know. Prices are based on how many are involved so when people just don't turn up etc it messes things up.

07900600548


----------



## uv101

Sounds reasonable 

You have my mobile number via IM so I'll check in with you on the Saturday to confirm you ETA for Sunday


----------



## actionman37

yep, got yours!


----------



## tonksy26

actionman37 said:


> yep, got yours!


I know I'm not part of the Gb but I'm still interested. Like I said in the texts though, I'm not in a rush so will get in touch when me and my mate can sort out a date we can both do mate


----------



## actionman37

well bit of a poor response far. Only half of the people that said they were interested have replied. The other half of interested members, other than one person have seen the PM i have sent as their message has gone from my outbox to sent box.

So come on guys can you reply with a yes, no or even a something like not sure yet. It may seem like i'm pestering but you have to remember i'm spending a full weekend away from my family to do these group buys next weekend. I'm going to be covering hundreds of miles & have a lot of different stops to make which takes a lot of organising. I've got almost 400 miles to do Saturday & about the same on Sunday


----------



## actionman37

right, not a single person from/near Bristol has replied yet.

Can people please reply even if it's a no. I have to get my route sorted & as it stands i don't even know if i'm going to Bristol at all now


----------



## actionman37

i've still got time available on both my group buys this weekend if anybody has a key problem or could do with a spare


----------



## Hollowman

I'm based in Lancashire. Did you say you can provide a mail service? E.g me send a spare keyfob and you can swap it over to work within the new style fob?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## actionman37

Yes I can. If you have 2 keys for your car & you send me 1 of them I can put the transponder chip from it into the new remote. If you send a remote key I can't fit your circuit board in the new style case though as they don't fit. So i'd return your remote part of your original key along with the new remote which you would have to program to your car.

Where abouts in Lancs are you? i'm over that way today? Once i set off at 9am I won't be checking in on the forum so if you wanted me to call in then it's best to get me on 07900600548


----------



## Hollowman

actionman37 said:


> Yes I can. If you have 2 keys for your car & you send me 1 of them I can put the transponder chip from it into the new remote. If you send a remote key I can't fit your circuit board in the new style case though as they don't fit. So i'd return your remote part of your original key along with the new remote which you would have to program to your car.
> 
> Where abouts in Lancs are you? i'm over that way today? Once i set off at 9am I won't be checking in on the forum so if you wanted me to call in then it's best to get me on 07900600548


I'm based in Chorley but I'm working today (shift work). When you say remote key, is that an older style format? Mines a 2003 TT (Flip fob key) if that helps. I have a spare tucked away in a drawer so I can easily get it posted off to you no problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## actionman37

when i say "remote key" that's basically any form of car remote control. So in your case, yes, your flip fob key 

So if you send me your spare i'll make you a new shiny remote, or should i say shiny flip fob!  It will start the car straight away as i'll be using your original transponder but as i said you'll have to program the fob to the remote locking


----------



## Hollowman

actionman37 said:


> when i say "remote key" that's basically any form of car remote control. So in your case, yes, your flip fob key
> 
> So if you send me your spare i'll make you a new shiny remote, or should i say shiny flip fob!  It will start the car straight away as i'll be using your original transponder but as i said you'll have to program the fob to the remote locking


Sounds good to me pal. I wouldn't mind one of those mk2 style ones, I like the shiny one that you had but could be prone to scratches. I take it programming for unlocking is pretty easy? Think i saw a guide floating around on here.

Just let me know details via PM when is good for you and I can get the key sent to you and arrange paypal.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## actionman37

ok no worries, i'd still personally got for the shiny. Although doesn't really matter to me which you go for though as they all cost me the same 

will PM details


----------



## actionman37

right folks! The van is brimmed up with diesel, my kit is already in it so all set for the weekends group buys.

I'm going to text everybody with a rough time. If i'm delayed & the times are gonna be a afir bit out i'll keep people up to date etc through out the day


----------



## uv101

See you Sunday


----------



## actionman37

just done my route planner for Saturday. 398 miles with 9hrs 23mins of driving! That's without delays then there's all my actual work time to add! Gonna be a long long day


----------



## kntt

Quite interested in sending you an old remote from DK and have it switched ard.

Do you by any chance have some more / better pictures of the MK2 and Crome style fobs?

Cheers


----------



## ian_tt

Gutted I missed the berkshire/surrey gb! I live I hampshire, can you pencil me in for next time you are down this way? Thankd


----------



## actionman37

kntt said:


> Quite interested in sending you an old remote from DK and have it switched ard.
> 
> Do you by any chance have some more / better pictures of the MK2 and Crome style fobs?
> 
> Cheers


some more pics on this thread

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=451185&p=3211905&hilit=auto+solutions#p3211905


----------



## actionman37

ian_tt said:



> Gutted I missed the berkshire/surrey gb! I live I hampshire, can you pencil me in for next time you are down this way? Thankd


ok will do. I may do a trip in December if there's enough people involved


----------



## uv101

Good to meet you today. Guess you're back home now! Sounded like a right busy weekend


----------



## actionman37

you too mate. I got back about 8pm. Every job pretty much went to plan today, shame same can't be said for yesterday.

Thank god for cruise control as well. Every job today was miles apart so had it on 65 most of the time. Did wonders for my mpg. Yesterday i did 430 mile before the light came on. Filled it up again this morning & have done 330 today & it's only just used over half a tank


----------



## actionman37

looks like i'm going to be arranging a Midlands & Cambridgeshire trip some time soon


----------



## Sukhi

Cambridge please!


----------



## actionman37

ok, i should be down that way again sometime soon. Are you available in the week during the day


----------



## Sukhi

Yes buddy, available anytime during the week, no problems


----------



## actionman37

ok i'll keep you posted


----------



## actionman37

looking at Cambridge trip on Friday 22nd Nov


----------



## actionman37

Sukhi said:


> Yes buddy, available anytime during the week, no problems


Looking at Monday 9th December for a trip to Camridgeshire


----------



## Sukhi

Hi Craig, date sounds fine, do you have a comparison of yours compared to MK2 key, also is it just the chip that transfers into the new one, so the new keys dont currently have a chip that can be coded instead.

And the actual metal part of the key is transferred over also?


----------



## robin.symonds

I'm not a million miles from you - Ripon near Harrogate near A1. Is there anytime you might be over this way?
Thanks for existing!
Robin


----------



## nat11911

Hi Craig

Is there a foldaway remote available for a 2005 R53 Mini Cooper S? (The OEM one is a straight fixed shape with just 2 buttons, which simply lock/unlock everything.) Might be interested if there is. 

Thanks


----------



## actionman37

Sukhi said:


> Hi Craig, date sounds fine, do you have a comparison of yours compared to MK2 key, also is it just the chip that transfers into the new one, so the new keys dont currently have a chip that can be coded instead.
> 
> And the actual metal part of the key is transferred over also?


nothing transfers over. It's a full new remote key with new blade, chip & remote circuit board


----------



## actionman37

robin.symonds said:


> I'm not a million miles from you - Ripon near Harrogate near A1. Is there anytime you might be over this way?
> Thanks for existing!
> Robin


I was in Ripon about 2hrs ago! lol! not got anything else planned up your way yet other than when I pass Ripon on the M1 to & from my Scotland group buy. Which is going to be Sunday 1st December so could call in to you on my way back


----------



## actionman37

nat11911 said:


> Hi Craig
> 
> Is there a foldaway remote available for a 2005 R53 Mini Cooper S? (The OEM one is a straight fixed shape with just 2 buttons, which simply lock/unlock everything.) Might be interested if there is.
> 
> Thanks


2005 Mini, i'm sure when i've done Mini keys of that year they've always been 3 button remotes with the Mini logo in the center being the lock button. I can do flip remotes for the 3 button Mini remote but not the 2 button remote


----------



## nat11911

'Ang on, you're right - just checked my key and it is indeed 3 buttons (it's just that I keep forgetting to use the boot one!  ) What sort of price would one be please? I might go to one of your meets if attractive.

thanks


----------



## actionman37

right, found something a bit odd! The 3 button Mini remote is on the applications list for the Bentley style remotes. The odd part is that they don't actually supply a Mini blade that fits into the Bentley remote.

I'm going to order some Mini remote cases so I can remove the blades & see if I can alter them to get them to fit. So bare with me & i'll see what I can do


----------



## nat11911

Excellent. Cheers Craig


----------



## actionman37

no probs. If it isn't possible to get a Mini blade to fit into the Bentley style then I can do you a normal Mini 3 button remote if you need a spare key. Where abouts are you based?

Oh & there aren't any Mini logos available for the Bentley style neither


----------



## millsyboy101

Hi Craig, i've just joined the forum and have only got 1 key for my 2002 225ps coupe, could you give me a price on supplying me a new one like the ones I've seen in your photos, threads etc. ps I am in Kent, but can obviously travel if need be, I did try to on you but I'm apparently not authorised to send personal messages yet [PENSIVE FACE]

Steve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## actionman37

Hi

where abouts in Kent are you? not got anything else planned that far South at the moment but will arrange something once i have a few people on board

Oh & price would be £80 plus a share of traveling costs

Craig


----------



## robin.symonds

Hey Ho Craig, Sorry I missed you in Ripon. So it goes.

I'll get in touch nearer the 1st December and see if you will still be down this way. 
Is this the best way to contact you?
My email: [email protected]

Regards Robin


----------



## actionman37

just keep an eye on the Scotland group buy, click "subscribe" at the bottom so you get notifications when there's replies

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=432561

or you get get me on [email protected] or 07900600548


----------



## millsyboy101

I live in Gillingham, Kent about 25 minutes past the dartford tunnel if that means anything to you? Price seems fine, as I don't want to end up losing my current key, and then be stuffed without any at all [FLUSHED FACE].

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## actionman37

the closest i'm getting to you over the next month or so is Newmarket on Mon 9th Dec. I could come a bit further down the M11 towards you as Gillingham is about 85 miles from Newmarket if that helps


----------



## millsyboy101

That's not too far, I've made note of your number, as need to check on dates in working over that sort of period and I'll either text you before hand or get back to you on here if that's ok?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## actionman37

ok no worries, if you can let me know asap as i will have to plan my time as i have other jobs to do on my way back North from Newmarket


----------



## Sukhi

Craig, sorry mate I need to PM you but I dont have access yes (noob status), is it OK to shoot over your email to me via PM and i'll get back to you on that please?


----------



## actionman37

i'm still on for Cambridge area on Monday 9th December


----------



## actionman37

nat11911 said:


> Hi Craig
> 
> Is there a foldaway remote available for a 2005 R53 Mini Cooper S? (The OEM one is a straight fixed shape with just 2 buttons, which simply lock/unlock everything.) Might be interested if there is.
> 
> Thanks


still waiting for these Mini keys to arrive so I can try to get them to fit the Bentley style remotes


----------



## actionman37

can those that are involved in the Scotland, Northumberland & Tyneside group buy on Sunday 1st December PM me their contact number please

thanks


----------



## nat11911

Hi Craig - thanks for your PM confirming you can do a flip-fob for a Cooper S.

I'll keep my eye on your posts and contact you when you're doing a group buy around my neck of the woods.

Thanks again. 

Chris


----------



## WallaceTech

I would be interested in the 3rd picture. Let me know when you are next in the London area next year.


----------



## passat16v

Im on the Wirral, but can travel to Liverpool,chester,warrington if need be for a groupie.

Have you thought about a stand at Ultimate Dubs, I'm sure you would make a killing there.


----------



## actionman37

passat16v said:


> Im on the Wirral, but can travel to Liverpool,chester,warrington if need be for a groupie.
> 
> Have you thought about a stand at Ultimate Dubs, I'm sure you would make a killing there.


i've literally just got back from Birkenhead! lol


----------



## actionman37

nat11911 said:


> Hi Craig - thanks for your PM confirming you can do a flip-fob for a Cooper S.
> 
> I'll keep my eye on your posts and contact you when you're doing a group buy around my neck of the woods.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Chris


where are you again?


----------



## actionman37

WallaceTech said:


> I would be interested in the 3rd picture. Let me know when you are next in the London area next year.


i'll probably be doing another London trip sometime next month


----------



## nat11911

actionman37 said:


> nat11911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Craig - thanks for your PM confirming you can do a flip-fob for a Cooper S.
> 
> I'll keep my eye on your posts and contact you when you're doing a group buy around my neck of the woods.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> where are you again?
Click to expand...

Lancaster...


----------



## WallaceTech

actionman37 said:


> WallaceTech said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be interested in the 3rd picture. Let me know when you are next in the London area next year.
> 
> 
> 
> i'll probably be doing another London trip sometime next month
Click to expand...

Thanks mate.

I don't pick my TT up until the 21st of December and then what with Christmas and all. Defo let me know after Christmas when you might be back down in London.

Craig


----------



## actionman37

ok no probs, i'll pop you down on my London list


----------



## c4z

If you happen to come to/close to Norwich at some point I need a new key cut and coded please.


----------



## actionman37

c4z

i'm in Newmarket on Monday 9th December if that's any good for you


----------



## passat16v

Let me know when your towards the N.west again.

or chrimbo showing at the Trafford Centre :roll:


----------



## actionman37

i have got somebody else over Liverpool way & nat11911 up in Lancaster. The Liverpool guy works away a fair bit so once he's available i'll sort a trip over


----------



## passat16v

bonza

switch island in north Liverpool .

end of M58


----------



## actionman37

no worries, you're on my list. The guy that works away a lot says he back between 20th Dec & 3rd Jan so will sort something out for around then


----------



## actionman37

right folks, setting off now for the Scotland, Northumberland etc group buy!


----------



## brian1978

Got my rather smart chrome mk2 style key cut from Craig today.

Great guy, awesome service, great price and quality key. Absolutely recommend him.

Thanks buddy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## actionman37

thanks & you're welcome mate!

glad to be finally home. Got back about 8.15. Everything has pretty much gone to plan apart from a Mini key I was meant to be doing in Newcastle. Couldn't get comms at all with the immob so couldn't program the key. Thankfully he wasn't that far from the A1 & the next job


----------



## Travis199

Do you ever do the Yorkshire area? I only have one key and it worries me I'll lose it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## actionman37

have you noticed my location?


----------



## Travis199

actionman37 said:


> have you noticed my location?


Ha! I have now. Well I'm in bridlington buddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## actionman37

ok. Brid is about 85 miles from me. Not got anything else over that way at the moment. Although there was somebody on the forum in Hull wanting a key but he can only do weekends. I've got family stuff arranged all next weekend, could do the Saturday after which is the 14th.

I could come over to you during the week if you wanted it doing sooner but if i don't have any other jobs your way you'd have to cover my traveling costs which would be £60 plus the remote key so a total of £140. Or could meet halfway which would be a total of £110


----------



## Travis199

I'm in no major rush buddy. Just give me a shout when your doing something my way. After Xmas is prob best for me anyway

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## actionman37

ok, i'll pop you down on my notepad & will give you a shout if i arrange a trip over


----------



## chigmuss

One new mk2 style key cut and coded thanks to Craig. Top work bud, nice to meet you and I'd recommend Craig's service to anyone on the forum.


----------



## actionman37

no worries & cheers!

oh & is the autolocking working? still a bit puzzled why the indicators weren't blinking when alarm was set etc


----------



## b-f-c

Are you over to North Wales / Chester any time soon?

Following on from an old conversation with you, I wouldn't mind getting a replacement fob and the car reprogrammed


----------



## passat16v

i can get to chester for a meet too


----------



## actionman37

b-f-c said:


> Are you over to North Wales / Chester any time soon?
> 
> Following on from an old conversation with you, I wouldn't mind getting a replacement fob and the car reprogrammed


I'm thinking of doing a trip over to the North West sometime between 20th Dec & 3rd Jan as 1 of the forum members works away a lot but is home during that time.

Are people available midweek or does it have to be a weekend?


----------



## passat16v

im free over chrimbo


----------



## actionman37

ok, will see what the others say & try get a date sorted


----------



## millsyboy101

Hey sorry can't reply on private message yet so thought if let you know on here, sorry to be a let down but am currently in hospital after having major surgery, so dunno when they are gonna let me out, and obviously unable to drive as was abdominal surgery, I am still keen just a nightmare trying to arrange to do anything at the moment. But I'll be in touch when I'm out and about and get someone to drive me over etc

Many thanks. Steve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## passat16v

im in


----------



## actionman37

millsyboy101 said:


> Hey sorry can't reply on private message yet so thought if let you know on here, sorry to be a let down but am currently in hospital after having major surgery, so dunno when they are gonna let me out, and obviously unable to drive as was abdominal surgery, I am still keen just a nightmare trying to arrange to do anything at the moment. But I'll be in touch when I'm out and about and get someone to drive me over etc
> 
> Many thanks. Steve
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ok no probs. I'll be down again at some point. Just put your feet up


----------



## actionman37

Travis199 said:


> I'm in no major rush buddy. Just give me a shout when your doing something my way. After Xmas is prob best for me anyway
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


going to be heading over your way at some point over the next couple of weeks. Got somebody from another forum that is picking a new car up soon & it's only got 1 key. It will probably during the week as my weekends are full but looking to maybe do it in an evening if that's any good to you


----------



## passat16v

can you do a T5 van ?


----------



## actionman37

Yes mate, what year T5 is it?


----------



## Angelo Amato

Hi, friend of Passat16v, put me onto this.

I'm up for a key for a 2003 A6. for a chester NW GB

Can you provide the SKC number from the car ? I have VAGcom and would be useful.

cheers,

Angelo



actionman37 said:


> b-f-c said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you over to North Wales / Chester any time soon?
> 
> Following on from an old conversation with you, I wouldn't mind getting a replacement fob and the car reprogrammed
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of doing a trip over to the North West sometime between 20th Dec & 3rd Jan as 1 of the forum members works away a lot but is home during that time.
> 
> Are people available midweek or does it have to be a weekend?
Click to expand...


----------



## actionman37

Hi Angelo

yes I can do keys for 2003 A6. Initial cost will be the same as for mk1 TT. £80 to supply, cut & programming a 3 button remote key. On top of that there will be traveling costs. Chester is a 135 mile round trip for me. The total traveling costs will be £60 & each person pays an equal share so the more people are involved the cheaper it is for each person.

I am thinking of doing a trip over on Saturday 28th Jan

also yes I can provide the SKC once i've extracted it from the car


----------



## millsyboy101

ok no probs. I'll be down again at some point. Just put your feet up [/quote]

Thanks mate, appreciated I'll be in touch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aled

If ever you are coming near Cardiff please keep me posted. Wanting a key for a 2002 VW Beetle if poss!!


----------



## mark21

Hi Craig, gutted i missed your north east visit. Im in Newcastle would love a mk2 key cut. Are you due anywhere up north again? If your based in York im thinking i might come down to you. How long do you need my car for? (iv got 2 keys if that helps at all? could leave one with you, post one down etc)

Cheers, Mark.


----------



## actionman37

aled_31 said:


> If ever you are coming near Cardiff please keep me posted. Wanting a key for a 2002 VW Beetle if poss!!


ok will do. It's basically a case of waiting until there's enough people to split my traveling costs between them. The problem i'm having with these group buys is that i get messed about each time. I can have 10 people say they're definitely in then when it comes to it there's only 6or so. The others either say they can't make it or just don't get back in touch or turn up


----------



## actionman37

mark21 said:


> Hi Craig, gutted i missed your north east visit. Im in Newcastle would love a mk2 key cut. Are you due anywhere up north again? If your based in York im thinking i might come down to you. How long do you need my car for? (iv got 2 keys if that helps at all? could leave one with you, post one down etc)
> 
> Cheers, Mark.


Hi

i'm in Huddersfield, roughly 110 miles from Newcastle. I'd only need the car for 20mins & would also need both your keys as they all need programming together with the new key.

There's a couple of others that couldn't make my last Newcastle trip so will pop you down on my North East list


----------



## mark21

Cheers mate, hopefully see you soon


----------



## actionman37

no worries, i should imagine it will be in the new year. I have been trying to arrange Midlands & South group buys for the next 2 Saturdays but getting messed about a fair bit(getting quite regular) so i've decided top scrap both group buys till after New Year.

The group buys take a fair bit to sort out & i'm trying to wind down for Christmas. I usually only take a few days days off over Christmas & New Year but i'm definitely having more time off this year as it's our sons first Christmas & his 1st birthday on the 30th Dec


----------



## mark21

Family come first mate!! Im in no hurry so just when ever your up let me know


----------



## actionman37

definitely! going to have a decent bit of time off this year with it being my sons 1st Christmas & 1st birthday. Will be sorting out South & Midlands trips in January as i've just paid to advertise on Briskoda & getting a fair bit of interest on there as well.

For some reason i don't get that many from up in the North East! I have got someone else in Harrogate wanting a key, which i think is about halfway to Newcastle from me


----------



## memoht

If you get tired of the rain, fly on over to North Carolina. I could use one of those MK2 keys for my TT.


----------



## actionman37

chip in for my flight & i'll pop over 

i actually had someone on another forum asking if i ever got to Minnesota! Was a bit puzzled as my previous post above is had said I travel all over the UK!


----------



## aarond

Are you ever up in Aberdeen?


----------



## Kaizasouza

actionman37 said:


> definitely! going to have a decent bit of time off this year with it being my sons 1st Christmas & 1st birthday. Will be sorting out South & Midlands trips in January as i've just paid to advertise on Briskoda & getting a fair bit of interest on there as well.
> 
> For some reason i don't get that many from up in the North East! I have got someone else in Harrogate wanting a key, which i think is about halfway to Newcastle from me


Hi ya mate. I am so glad you have been able to do the conversion, as i tried back in 2010 when i joined this group and still have the key shells.

When are you due in Cardiff so i can get you to do a set for me please?


----------



## Kaizasouza

actionman37 said:


> aled_31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If ever you are coming near Cardiff please keep me posted. Wanting a key for a 2002 VW Beetle if poss!!
> 
> 
> 
> ok will do. It's basically a case of waiting until there's enough people to split my traveling costs between them. The problem i'm having with these group buys is that i get messed about each time. I can have 10 people say they're definitely in then when it comes to it there's only 6or so. The others either say they can't make it or just don't get back in touch or turn up
Click to expand...

Just saw this post. I am 100% interested and ready, so if there are anymore people in the Cardiff area lets get this arrange so we can get a load done at one time.


----------



## actionman37

aarond said:


> Are you ever up in Aberdeen?


not been that far up into Scotland yet, only been as far as Edinburgh. Aberdeen is 375 miles from me so would need a lot more people involved than i've had on other group buys. I'd probably have to do trip up on the Saturday & stay over night. Don't fancy doing 750 miles in the same day as well as a load of keys.

To be able to do them for the same price i've done them on other groups buys(£100) i'd need 15 people which is like asking for a miracle! lol! I usually get around 10-12 initially interested then when it gets closer to the group buy date a couple usually pull out & a few more just don't bother to get back in touch


----------



## actionman37

Kaizasouza said:


> actionman37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aled_31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If ever you are coming near Cardiff please keep me posted. Wanting a key for a 2002 VW Beetle if poss!!
> 
> 
> 
> ok will do. It's basically a case of waiting until there's enough people to split my traveling costs between them. The problem i'm having with these group buys is that i get messed about each time. I can have 10 people say they're definitely in then when it comes to it there's only 6or so. The others either say they can't make it or just don't get back in touch or turn up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just saw this post. I am 100% interested and ready, so if there are anymore people in the Cardiff area lets get this arrange so we can get a load done at one time.
Click to expand...

i'll be arranging a trip down to Bristol at some point in Jan/Feb so could nip across the water to Cardiff if need be


----------



## aarond

Ha ha I know mate was just on the off chance [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


----------



## actionman37

well you never know. I'll put you on my Scotland list. I'm on a fair few forums so may end up heading up closer to you at some point


----------



## Kaizasouza

Just saw this post. I am 100% interested and ready, so if there are anymore people in the Cardiff area lets get this arrange so we can get a load done at one time.[/quote]

i'll be arranging a trip down to Bristol at some point in Jan/Feb so could nip across the water to Cardiff if need be[/quote]

Good stuff! Im actually from Bristol, but live an work in Cardiff. So i am equally in bristol as much as i am Cardiff. So if its only me in Cardiff that you see i could meet you in Bristol, as i know some of the guys from the Bristol meets.


----------



## actionman37

ok, would make it easier if i didn't have to go to Cardiff as well. My group buys usually consist of 400+ miles of driving which is quite time consuming. I'll put you on my Bristol list


----------



## Kaizasouza

actionman37 said:


> ok, would make it easier if i didn't have to go to Cardiff as well. My group buys usually consist of 400+ miles of driving which is quite time consuming. I'll put you on my Bristol list


SPOT ON, thanks mate.


----------



## actionman37

no worries


----------



## actionman37

right, planning on doing my trip down South on Sat 18th & Sunday 19th Jan. I've got people in Essex, London, Kent, Sussex & Surrey so i'm going to make it a full weekend & stay over somewhere Saturday night.

I'll be doing North London, East London, Essex & top half of Kent on the Saturday. Then Sunday morning i'll do the rest of Kent, South London, Sussex, West London & finally Surrey before heading home


----------



## actionman37

right, planning on doing a Midlands & Bristol, Gloucester trip on Sunday 12th January


----------



## sixohsixone

Could do either the Bristol meet or South London do you still have the original mk1 style as well ? Would be interested in the mk2 in chrome along with original mk1 on mine one is very tired looking and the other went swimming


----------



## actionman37

Hi

yes i still have original mk1 remotes in stock. Would be better for me if you attended the Bristol group buy on the 12th Jan because my London trip is looking quite crowded at the moment. To the point where i'm staying over night on the Saturday & carrying on working on the Sunday

Craig


----------



## sixohsixone

Bristol it is then . Put me down for a mk2 in chrome for now will think about the mk 1 . Could you pm me price for both. 
Many thx
Where about in Bristol ?


----------



## actionman37

It's £100 for 1 or £150 for 2 regardless of style. Price includes a share of my traveling costs


----------



## actionman37

if anybody else is interested around the Bristol area i'll be meeting some others at the Michaelwood northbound services on the M5 between j14 & j15 on Sunday 12th January


----------



## actionman37

will be doing Oxford, Reading, Swindon, Bristol, Gloucester & the Midlands on Sunday 12th


----------



## sixohsixone

Great look forward to it.


----------



## sixohsixone

Anyone going to the Bristol buy? What time you getting there .


----------



## B0SSS

Highly recommended. Had mines done a few months ago and the quality is better then my factory key. Good job


----------



## rcarlile23

How much does the third key cost?

Do you need vag com to program it? I havent got a TT yet but would be a nice mod to have one of them key fobs


----------



## actionman37

They're £80 plus traveling costs. You need more than Vagcom to program them because you need the SKC to program the transponder & Vagcom doesn't read the SKC from the car so you need other equipment to do that part of it.

Keep an eye on the Group Buy section. I have Group Buys going on all over the country fairly regularly

Craig


----------



## rcarlile23

Thanks Craig I will do mate


----------



## sixohsixone

View attachment 1
Thanks Graig quality bit of kit lovely feel heavier than the original by 15g


----------



## Malky007

Is that the one in photo 3, looks really good.

Daft question, where do you get them cut once programed?


----------



## actionman37

They have to be cut before you can program them because they need to be in the ignition to be programmed! There's plenty of clues in this topic as to who does the cutting & programming! Lol


----------



## V6RUL

sixohsixone said:


> View attachment 1
> Thanks Graig quality bit of kit lovely feel heavier than the original by 15g


I have 2 of these, top quality..thanks Craig
Steve


----------



## Malky007

actionman37 said:


> They have to be cut before you can program them because they need to be in the ignition to be programmed! There's plenty of clues in this topic as to who does the cutting & programming! Lol


Will need to keep an eye out for your next trip to Scotland


----------



## actionman37

no worries! where abouts in Scotland are you? i'm planning a trip up next month. Heading to Edinburgh up the M6 then up to Dundee


----------



## Malky007

actionman37 said:


> no worries! where abouts in Scotland are you? i'm planning a trip up next month. Heading to Edinburgh up the M6 then up to Dundee


I'm in the middle of Edinburgh and Dundee, so either would suit only issue could be date
I'll keep an eye out for your post.


----------



## actionman37

ok no worries. So which Sundays are you free next month?


----------



## Malky007

2nd and 9th are the only Sundays in Feb I'm about.


----------



## actionman37

ok i'll see what i can do. Would probably be the 9th as i think i'm i've got family stuff arranged for the 2nd


----------



## actionman37

for anyone that's missed the group buys i'm in Lincolshire, Humberside & North Yorkshire this Saturday. Still got a little bit of time available


----------



## actionman37

right! a few months down the line & i'm not too pleased with the mk2 TT style build quality etc. So far only 3 people have gone for them because everyone else has been going for the Bentley style.

I've been told that the mk2 TT style rubber button pad seems to wear quite quickly. So far i've not had 1 single person say anything negative about the Bentley style & i've done probably close to a 100 of them now through various VAG forums & Facebook groups.

So with that in mind i'm actually thinking of not doing the mk2 TT style any more. I only ordered 3 of them when i initially bought the new equipment & haven't bought any since. Not really happy about using something that won't wear too well so not going to order any more & will just stick to the nice & shiny Bentley style remotes


----------



## d5aul

I'm one of the few who have the MK2 key, got it last weekend. Thanks Craig.
Don't worry, it's still working, however after reading the last post I took a closer look at the key. The print on the buttons is just print on a smooth surface, where as with the original key the symbols are moulded into the buttons, only time will tell for how long the print lasts.

Also I have found the battery cover was not very secure, when I removed it I found one of the three retaining clips had broken off. I have hopefully solved this by using a piece of double sided tape to help secure the cover.

I suppose if I wanted a genuine key, I could have gone to Audi & paid nearly double, with that in mind I'm pleased with the decision I made going for the cheaper option with Craig.


----------



## actionman37

What i'm going to do for those that bought the mk2 TT style is replace it with a Bentley style FREE OF CHARGE if the mk2 TT style deteriorates quickly.

Obviously if you're miles away you'll have to post me your remote so I can transfer the blade & transponder to a Bentley style remote. Then i'll post the new remote back. Unless i'm doing a group buy nearby again in which case i'll call in & do it all


----------



## actionman37

i've now edited my original post & removed the mk2 TT remote


----------



## actionman37

for anyone that's interested i'm planning a trip down the M1 to Northampton & then possibly to Oxford so can make stop offs along the way, Nottingham, Leicester, Derby etc. Saturday 15th Feb


----------



## Keithy13

actionman37 said:


> no worries! where abouts in Scotland are you? i'm planning a trip up next month. Heading to Edinburgh up the M6 then up to Dundee


Hi Craig

Are you still going to Scotland via M6?
I am in Carlisle and would very much like a spare key (complete remote, transponder etc) for my TT. 
Just got it 3 weeks ago and it only came with one key.
It's a 2002 180 Quattro
So if you are passing and you have time I would appreciate it if you can make one for me.


----------



## actionman37

if you can come meet me near the M6 at about 9am then yes i can fit you in on my way up North


----------



## Keithy13

Cheers, that's great, Junction 43 or 44 would be great.
Thanks again


----------



## TomBorehamUK

Hi Actionman37

May have overlooked this but where are you based?

I'm in Essex and would really like one of those Bentley style keys as mine also came with just one main key

Cheers


----------



## actionman37

Keithy13 said:


> Cheers, that's great, Junction 43 or 44 would be great.
> Thanks again


ok, premier inn just off J44 looks like a good spot. Can you PM me a contact number please


----------



## actionman37

TomBorehamUK said:


> Hi Actionman37
> 
> May have overlooked this but where are you based?
> 
> I'm in Essex and would really like one of those Bentley style keys as mine also came with just one main key
> 
> Cheers


there's a big clue to my location directly to the left 

I may not be down in Essex again for another month or 2 because I was only down there a couple of weeks ago. I have to wait until i have enough people to cover my travelling costs


----------



## Keithy13

actionman37 said:


> Keithy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, that's great, Junction 43 or 44 would be great.
> Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> ok, premier inn just off J44 looks like a good spot. Can you PM me a contact number please
Click to expand...

Sorry I'm not authorised for PMs yet, I'll email it to you through your website if that's OK


----------



## actionman37

yes that's fine. My website hasn't been running long so need as much traffic through it as possible to get me up the pages


----------



## Keithy13

You should have my number in your email now.
Cheers see you next Sunday


----------



## TomBorehamUK

actionman37 said:


> TomBorehamUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Actionman37
> 
> May have overlooked this but where are you based?
> 
> I'm in Essex and would really like one of those Bentley style keys as mine also came with just one main key
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> there's a big clue to my location directly to the left
> 
> I may not be down in Essex again for another month or 2 because I was only down there a couple of weeks ago. I have to wait until i have enough people to cover my travelling costs
Click to expand...

Ah that location bit on the left is a dead giveaway, who'd have thought! 

Anyway, I'll keep my eyes peeled then, I'd be able to come up to TT shop or Waks area if you'll be going to them anytime soon also then I can kill 2 birds with 1 stone


----------



## actionman37

Keithy13 said:


> actionman37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keithy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, that's great, Junction 43 or 44 would be great.
> Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> ok, premier inn just off J44 looks like a good spot. Can you PM me a contact number please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I'm not authorised for PMs yet, I'll email it to you through your website if that's OK
Click to expand...

Would you be available Saturday evening? Just plotted route & got 600+ miles to do & don't fancy that plus all the work so thinking of going up Saturday evening & staying over in Edinburgh so I can just get up on Sunday & crack straight on with keys


----------



## Keithy13

Yes that should be no problem, nothing planned for next Saturday yet.


----------



## actionman37

ok. Thinking of setting off about 6pm so should be at Carlisle for about 8.30


----------



## Keithy13

OK see you then, cheers


----------



## TT8

Hi mate, any plans for south wales in the near future.unfortunately missed you the last time you came down to caerleon.

Regards

TT8


----------



## actionman37

i didn't get to Caerleon last time i headed in that direction. Everyone there backed out so got as far as Bristol. I'm heading to Bristol again on Saturday 1st March if you can get to there. Won't have time to head across the water myself


----------



## Tintent115

Big thanks to Craig coming over to the Chester area and his excellent "next day" service.

I now have the chrome style key for my Mk1 TT, it looks fantastic........!!


----------



## actionman37

you're welcome! you were quite lucky you contacted me the day before i'd planned a trip over your way


----------



## BaueruTc

Would you ever be up in the Highlands, Inverness area?

If so then i would be after a key.


----------



## actionman37

I don't know if I'll ever get up that far as it's an 800 mile round trip so would need quite a few more people involved than normal othewise each person is going to be paying more towards my travelling costs


----------



## Fizzleh

I'll take the 3rd key, please pm me when in london next. thanks!


----------



## actionman37

just to confirm the 3rd 1 is actually based on an Hyundai remote key. The Bentley style that everyone is going for is now the 2nd pic in my original post


----------



## Fizzleh

actionman37 said:


> just to confirm the 3rd 1 is actually based on an Hyundai remote key. The Bentley style that everyone is going for is now the 2nd pic in my original post


Apologies, I'll take the one in the 2nd pic then, the Bentley style one. Will it have a Bentley logo on it then or can an Audi logo be put on it?

Thanks


----------



## actionman37

ok, they don't come with Bentley logos. They're just Bentley style not full Bentley copies. So yes it will have an Audi logo


----------



## Fizzleh

Thats perfect, PM me when you're in London next, thanks!


----------



## john64

Bentley key done for me this morning, excellent service, thanks.


----------



## Keithy13

Got one last night, great job. Thanks for doing it in the rain Craig


----------



## Hammond670458

Hi, I would be interested in the Bentley type key if you are heading down the M1 at any time, I'm in Nottingham so could either meet at one of the motorway service areas local to me. Thanks nigel


----------



## hey3688

Got a bently key off craig tonight, just about gave up on him but he rang me at 6.20pm to say would be at mine at 6.50pm if that was ok.Got at mine bang on time did my key even sorted another spare key i had for me even though he had a nearly two hour drive home.
EXCELLENT SERVICE
Thanks
Richie


----------



## actionman37

hey3688 said:


> Got a bently key off craig tonight, just about gave up on him but he rang me at 6.20pm to say would be at mine at 6.50pm if that was ok.Got at mine bang on time did my key even sorted another spare key i had for me even though he had a nearly two hour drive home.
> EXCELLENT SERVICE
> Thanks
> Richie


Yes ended up running a bit behind due to weather, traffic & couple of jobs taking longer than normal! Anyways all sorted. Got homat 9pm


----------



## actionman37

Hammond670458 said:


> Hi, I would be interested in the Bentley type key if you are heading down the M1 at any time, I'm in Nottingham so could either meet at one of the motorway service areas local to me. Thanks nigel


I'm heading down m1 on Saturday 15th. You probably can't PM yet so contact me through my website


----------



## actionman37

For anyone that may be interested i'm heading down to Oxford this Saturday. Will also be heading to Nottingham, Leicester, Rugby, Coventry & possibly Birmingham etc


----------



## Gringo

Hi Craig,

Any idea when you will next be in the North Hampshire/Surrey/Berkshire area?

Cheers

Simon


----------



## actionman37

Hi, not going to be in North Hampshire or Surrey till sometime in April as i was only just there a couple of weeks ago & have got too much on this & next month to make another trip down that far.

Where abouts in Berkshire? i'm heading to Oxford on Saturday so depending where in Berkshire I could travel a bit further down


----------



## Gringo

I'm in Fleet in Hampshire so probably a bit too far south, how far down are you coming? Perhaps I could meet you somewhere?


----------



## actionman37

so far the furthest South i'm heading is OX4. Someone from Reading had shown interest but hasn't replied when i asked if available on Saturday.

According to Google maps OX4 id about 50 miles from Fleet so could meet in the middle somewhere. Like near J13 M4


----------



## Gringo

Sounds good, I'll drop you a note via your website.

Cheers


----------



## Gringo

Thanks Craig, great service!


----------



## actionman37

thanks & you're welcome!


----------



## actionman37

just to let people know i'm planning another Midlands & Bristol trip next weekend. I'll be heading to Bristol Saturday morning then once done there heading down to Tiverton where i'm staying at a Travelodge for the night as i've got some keys to do down there.

Sunday morning i'll be heading back to to Bristol, then Gloucester to then make my way home through the Midlands


----------



## actionman37

I'm heading down the A1 Cambridge then to Essex on the 15th March before heading home back up the M1 if anyone is interested


----------



## actionman37

for anyone that's interested i'm heading to Bristol on Saturday 19th April. More than likely up & down the M5 so will be going through the Midlands, Gloucestershire etc


----------



## Hammond670458

If you going down M1 Craig I'll meet ya at junction 27..nigel


----------



## actionman37

Yes i'' be passing J27 on my way to Bristol but it will be quite early. I'll set off at either 6 or 7am & it takes me about 1.5hrs to get to J27 so i'll be passing there at about 7.30 or 8.30.

Not got my times etc sorted yet as still waiting for others to reply to confirm


----------



## Rodf66

Hi have you sorted the problems with the Bentley key ? Would like one of these could meet you in Bristol


----------



## actionman37

no, once the issue is sorted I will be posting it on the forum. It's not me that's going to be sorting the problem, i'm just a user, it's the manufacturer that will be sorting it out, hopefully


----------



## M18NTT

Hi Craig,

I would love one of the Bentley (chrome edged) 3 button keys fobs for my TT when you are next in or around the Hertfordshire area. Is there somewhere in this thread where I can post on a group buy for the London/Essex/Herts area to get my name down? I'd be happy to travel a short distance if that helps. Essex would be no problem for me depending upon when. I live a stones throw from J25 on the M25 but commute through Essex to Kent most days.

John


----------



## actionman37

Hi

what year is your TT? at the moment i'm not doing bentley style remotes for late 2002-06 models as there's been an issue with them. Basically when the car has been sat a while it takes 4 presses of the unlock button to open the car.

I haven't got a group buy set for down South yet but i do have a list on my notepad so i'll add you to that & will be in touch once i do set a date

Craig


----------



## thebluemax

Craig man you deserve every penny flying up and down the country making a living ! my wife wouldn't like it....top chap.


----------



## M18NTT

actionman37 said:


> Hi
> 
> what year is your TT? at the moment i'm not doing bentley style remotes for late 2002-06 models as there's been an issue with them. Basically when the car has been sat a while it takes 4 presses of the unlock button to open the car.
> 
> I haven't got a group buy set for down South yet but i do have a list on my notepad so i'll add you to that & will be in touch once i do set a date
> 
> Craig


OK, thanks for the update. Mine is a 2004. Just let me know when it's sorted. I live in Waltham Cross which is right on the Herts/Essex border.


----------



## actionman37

ok, not sure how long it will take them to sort it & if they will actually fix it. My suppliers said the manufacturer don't seem to be making much effort with getting back to them etc


----------



## M18NTT

actionman37 said:


> ok, not sure how long it will take them to sort it & if they will actually fix it. My suppliers said the manufacturer don't seem to be making much effort with getting back to them etc


OK. Well if they do eventually put some effort into sorting it I'll have one but if there's likely to be an ongoing issue with it I'll stick with the standard fobs I've got. Must be a bit of an issue for you running all over the place then finding there's a glitch.


----------



## actionman37

yeh definitely not ideal! in the instances where i'm giving full refunds it sees me out of pocket as i'm even refunding the travelling costs i charged as well as refunding return postage. Thankfully the majority of TT keys i've done have been pre 2003 models where the remote doesn't have any issues


----------



## actionman37

still got availability on Saturdays trip to Bristol, Gloucestershire etc


----------



## actionman37

right folks, i'm cancelling this weekends Bristol trip due to people pulling out & too many not replying to confirm so i'm not spending the whole day doing a 400+ mile round trip for hardly anyone to show up.

I'm going to arrange it for another weekend when more are available as this time i seem to have just been plagued with time wasters

Craig


----------



## Fizzleh

why not ask for phone numbers in PM's if they want the service? that way you could just call them instead of waiting for them to never reply


----------



## actionman37

i always ask for phone numbers but not all give them till the last minute. I've tried phoning some that have haven't confirmed but they didn't answer so also text them.

A couple have finally replied so got enough now to make the trip down


----------



## Fizzleh

actionman37 said:


> i always ask for phone numbers but not all give them till the last minute. I've tried phoning some that have haven't confirmed but they didn't answer so also text them.
> 
> A couple have finally replied so got enough now to make the trip down


Good man, great stuff!


----------



## actionman37

planning a few trips for weekends next month.

10th & 11th May i'll be heading down to Essex, kent, London, Surrey, Sussex & Hampshire

24th & 25th May it will be Bristol, Somerset, Devon & Cornwall.

Hopefully i'll have a better turn out that last weekends Bristol trip. Only 3 out of the 6 bothered to turn up so totally messed up my day, travelling costs etc!


----------



## actionman37

i've added some better pics of the Bentley style to my original post if people are still undecided


----------



## Hollowman

Any photos of what the mk2 style ones look like on the logo side?

I had a bentley one from you last year which I love. Wouldn't mind a mk2 spare though :-D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## actionman37

i'm not doing the mk2 style anymore. I'm just not happy with the quality. The button pad seems to wear really quickly causing the white print to rub off


----------



## v8rumbler

Where will you be in Devon


----------



## Cliffwah

Like the Bentley style key, if you ever get up the Hull way I'd be interested.


----------



## actionman37

v8rumbler said:


> Where will you be in Devon


not sure yet. Thinking of heading down 24th & 25th May. What year is your TT


----------



## actionman37

Cliffwah said:


> Like the Bentley style key, if you ever get up the Hull way I'd be interested.


I'm over in Doncaster on Thursday & may also be heading to Scunthorpe. So could carry on to Hull. What year is your TT?


----------



## Cliffwah

Mines a 2001.


----------



## actionman37

ok that's fine. So are you available on Thursday afternoon? if so can you PM me an address & contact number so i can book you in

it will be £100 including travelling costs if done on Thursday


----------



## v8rumbler

actionman37 said:


> v8rumbler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where will you be in Devon
> 
> 
> 
> not sure yet. Thinking of heading down 24th & 25th May. What year is your TT
Click to expand...

2000


----------



## actionman37

ok that's fine. Would you be available on Saturday 24th May?


----------



## actionman37

right guys. This Saturday(24th May) i'm heading to the Midlands, Bristol, Gloucestershire & Staffordshire if anyone is in need of a key doing


----------



## actionman37

i'm planning another trip down South on the 14th & 15th June


----------



## Fizzleh

I'll be available on the 14th if you come as far south as London, thanks!


----------



## actionman37

ok, can you PM me a contact number & address please


----------



## slimothy

im available either day 14 or 15th, but will have the kids with me


----------



## actionman37

what year TT do you have & where do you live?


----------



## slimothy

basingstoke, we have been taking via email


----------



## actionman37

ah yeh, i just hadn't written your username on my notepad. The username did ring a bell though.

I've just been informed this morning that the 15th is fathers day! is that a problem? my Mrs had got the date wrong so i've now planned my South trip & the rest of my work around it so it's a bit late for me to cancel & too much hassle to try & rearrange. Unless none of my Sunday customers are available with it being fathers day.

It'll only take 15-20mins & all you need to do is pass me the key out of the door & i'll crack on


----------



## slimothy

i have no problems for the sunday


----------



## actionman37

ok, will be in touch closer to the day once route & times are sorted


----------



## Fizzleh

any updates to the route plans? I've got to go Heathrow between 2-5pm on Sunday to pick up my broseph of that makes it any easier for you?


----------



## Jimbo0023

Actionman are you based anywhere near Liverpool?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## actionman37

i'm in Huddersfield. Was working near Liverpool today


----------



## actionman37

Fizzleh said:


> any updates to the route plans? I've got to go Heathrow between 2-5pm on Sunday to pick up my broseph of that makes it any easier for you?


i'm on with trying to plan my route for the weekend but as usual i'm still waiting for others to confirm if they're in or out! :roll:


----------



## Fizzleh

Thanks for the key,


----------



## Hollowman

Actionman, do you supply any spare audi circle badges for the bentley key fob? Mines scratched quite a bit


----------



## atyl1972

hi action man, can you please help me.. i own a audi tt mk1 2001 "Y" reg model, my remote key fob was in a state so i ordered a cheap one off amazon but found out that its the fob with 1 battery slot, not 2 like the original i have, by the time i tried it out the remote facility stopped working on the car. i then managed to get the circuit board out of original to put into the new fob, found out the new fob only had space for 1 larger battery and did not fit correctly in the original as the original had 2 smaller batteries, my original fob part number is: 4DO.837.231A

so, at the moment i have the circuit board but no fob that'll fit it, can you help and how do i reset the fob when i get a new one to work all the lock/unlock features on the car, please please help?

cheers, andy


----------



## Matt B

actionman37 said:


> i'm in Huddersfield. Was working near Liverpool today


Let me know if you are coming back near liverpool - I saw steve colliers Bentley key and got a severe case of "I want one of those" ha ha


----------



## actionman37

Hollowman said:


> Actionman, do you supply any spare audi circle badges for the bentley key fob? Mines scratched quite a bit


sorry for the slow reply, i've been away on holiday for the last 3 weeks & have just got back this morning. Yes I can send you a couple of logos if you PM me your address


----------



## actionman37

atyl1972 said:


> hi action man, can you please help me.. i own a audi tt mk1 2001 "Y" reg model, my remote key fob was in a state so i ordered a cheap one off amazon but found out that its the fob with 1 battery slot, not 2 like the original i have, by the time i tried it out the remote facility stopped working on the car. i then managed to get the circuit board out of original to put into the new fob, found out the new fob only had space for 1 larger battery and did not fit correctly in the original as the original had 2 smaller batteries, my original fob part number is: 4DO.837.231A
> 
> so, at the moment i have the circuit board but no fob that'll fit it, can you help and how do i reset the fob when i get a new one to work all the lock/unlock features on the car, please please help?
> 
> cheers, andy


you need 2 keys to be able to sync them in manually but that will only sync the remote to the central locking. It won't sync the new key to the immob so it won't start the car. The only way you can do that is with diagnostic & key programming equipment


----------



## actionman37

Matt B said:


> actionman37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm in Huddersfield. Was working near Liverpool today
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you are coming back near liverpool - I saw steve colliers Bentley key and got a severe case of "I want one of those" ha ha
Click to expand...

ok i'll add you to me North West list


----------



## actionman37

i'm planning another trip down South on 16th & 17th August


----------



## NuggTT

Actionman when are you next in the Birmingham area would love one of these, my TT is 2000 model.

Cheers

Nuggs


----------



## actionman37

I will be arranging a Midlands trip for sometime over the next few weeks


----------



## NuggTT

actionman37 said:


> I will be arranging a Midlands trip for sometime over the next few weeks


Brill keep me updated plz I may have two

Cheers

Mart


----------



## actionman37

no worries, already put you on my Midlands list. Are you available during the day Mon-Fri?


----------



## NuggTT

actionman37 said:


> no worries, already put you on my Midlands list. Are you available during the day Mon-Fri?


To be honest i work shifts but i no the week you are coming i may have the day off or can arrange time off not a problem mate

Cheers

Mart


----------



## NuggTT

Craig I Still havent got the PM feature yet buddy if you PM your number ill call or text you.


----------



## actionman37

it's on my website in the link in my sig  but here you go 07900600548


----------



## NuggTT

actionman37 said:


> it's on my website in the link in my sig  but here you go 07900600548


Ha i see

Cheers

Mart


----------



## actionman37

for anyone interested i'm doing another Bristol & South West group buy next month on 13th & 14th Sept


----------



## kickboxing86

Can you add me to the list next time you are down near Northampton (Midlands) please mate. Thanks


----------



## actionman37

ok,what year TT do you have? also i'm probably going to be heading down on Thurs or Fri


----------



## actionman37

Saturday 13th i'm heading down the M1 to Oxford, Newbury, Bath, Taunton then up to Bristol where i'm staying for the night.

Sunday 14thi'm heading across to Newport, Swansea, Carmarthen, up to Newtown, through Shropshire, Cheshire then back home to Huddersfield.

So if anyone is along or near that route & needs a key doing the get in touch ASAP as i will be finalising my route on Thursday


----------



## triplefan

Can you add me to your next Essex visit please, I would like 2 for a Mk1 V6, cheers.


----------



## actionman37

what year is your TT? I'm guessing it will be a facelift being a V6, so a late 2002-06 model, if this is the case then i'm currentlyl having issues with the remote locking side of things with the Bentley style fobs & the facelift TT's.

Basically when the car has been left for roughly 2hrs or more you have to press the unlock button 4 times for it to actually unlock the car. I honestly don't have a clue why it's doing it & neither does my suppliers. I've been on at them for ages to speak to their distributor or the manufacturer but haven't got anywhere with them.

So at the moment i'm not doing this style of fob for the facelift mk1, that is unless a customer isn't bothered about having to press the fob 4 times to unlock the car when it's been sat a few hours


----------



## triplefan

actionman37 said:


> what year is your TT? I'm guessing it will be a facelift being a V6, so a late 2002-06 model, if this is the case then i'm currentlyl having issues with the remote locking side of things with the Bentley style fobs & the facelift TT's.
> 
> Basically when the car has been left for roughly 2hrs or more you have to press the unlock button 4 times for it to actually unlock the car. I honestly don't have a clue why it's doing it & neither does my suppliers. I've been on at them for ages to speak to their distributor or the manufacturer but haven't got anywhere with them.
> 
> So at the moment i'm not doing this style of fob for the facelift mk1, that is unless a customer isn't bothered about having to press the fob 4 times to unlock the car when it's been sat a few hours


Ah cool, enhanced safety for us senior citizens, a built in anti-accidental unlocking feature...yeah i can live with that no problem, but i think i would probably just go for 1 in that case


----------



## actionman37

ok no worries, i'll add you to me list


----------



## richthethom

Back home now after having a new key / fob cut programmed
by Actionman. All done in 10 or 15 minutes at Watford gap
Services. 
Top job and a top chap: great to meet you. Thanks!


----------



## actionman37

No worries mate you're welcome! Only got to travelodge at about 7.30! Everything went to plan apart from last job! Couldn't read immob date I needed to code new key


----------



## kitcar98

Hello I lost my car keys the other day but luckily have the spare but don't really like just having one key for the car. how much does all this cost for the Bentley key (new style) for 2 keys and ill just get rid of the old one. how much will all be to program and get it all working be?

Cheers Kit


----------



## actionman37

Hi. Have you read the above posts regarding the issue I'm having with the Bentley style fobs & facelift mk1 TT's? When the car has been sat for 2hrs or more you have to press the remote 4 times to unlock it


----------



## kitcar98

actionman37 said:


> Hi. Have you read the above posts regarding the issue I'm having with the Bentley style fobs & facelift mk1 TT's? When the car has been sat for 2hrs or more you have to press the remote 4 times to unlock it


Yes I saw that but I think I could cope with that but how much would it be to buy the keys and get the keys programmed to the car be?

Cheers Kit


----------



## richthethom

actionman37 said:


> No worries mate you're welcome! Only got to travelodge at about 7.30! Everything went to plan apart from last job! Couldn't read immob date I needed to code new key


Does that mean it can't be done then? Is it a common problem?

Bet you were knackered when you got there, hope you had a good night's sleep.


----------



## actionman37

kitcar98 said:


> actionman37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Have you read the above posts regarding the issue I'm having with the Bentley style fobs & facelift mk1 TT's? When the car has been sat for 2hrs or more you have to press the remote 4 times to unlock it
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I saw that but I think I could cope with that but how much would it be to buy the keys and get the keys programmed to the car be?
> 
> Cheers Kit
Click to expand...

£80 plus travelling costs which is usually £20 per person when i'm doing a few hundred mile round trip


----------



## actionman37

richthethom said:


> actionman37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No worries mate you're welcome! Only got to travelodge at about 7.30! Everything went to plan apart from last job! Couldn't read immob date I needed to code new key
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean it can't be done then? Is it a common problem?
> 
> Bet you were knackered when you got there, hope you had a good night's sleep.
Click to expand...

if i can't read immob data then no i can't do that particular job. However the job yesterday was a mk2 TT which are a lot more tricky to do compared to mk1, out of all the mk1's i've done, which is easily over 100 i've only ever had 1 where i couldn't program the key to the immob. For some reason the car just wouldn't accept the new key. I've also done countless other VAG that use the same immob system as mk1 TT & i can safely say it's probably about 1 in every 100 or so that won't code to the car.

I wasn't that knackered really. I did a lot of driving but was steady away. Didn't get stuck in much traffic etc. The only time i've been really knackered was with my last Essex, Kent, London & Sussex trip. Set of at 7am, traffic was murder all day, did about 8 jobs & 570 miles before i got to the Travelodge at 11pm that night! I literally dropped my bags on the floor & fell on the bed in work clothes. I was asleep in about 2mins! Felt fine after 9hrs solid sleep though! lol


----------



## 3TT3

Soo

For a bog standard non bentley 3 button remote Mk1,do you do a mail order service ,or does that not work?
You actually need the car hands on for coding?
Like I send original you read data and cut from that ,kinda like the bba reman for dash but you send back original and new key?.
Reason I ask is Im in Ireland not UK.
In that case Im SOL and will need to look for a mobile operator/not too far away guy, here?


----------



## actionman37

Regardless of what type of key it is they have to be programmed into the car. Can't do them by post


----------



## Racingandwaiting

Regardless of issues could be keen on a Bentley fob for my Mk1 225 next time you're Sussex area.


----------



## actionman37

Ok. What year TT is it & where in Sussex are you?


----------



## Racingandwaiting

Hi, it's an 01 plate 225 and I'm down in Brighton! Right at the bottom! Sorry! Is there anyone else nearby that is keen?


----------



## actionman37

I'm worming down near Brighton on Saturday afternoon at BN16


----------



## Racingandwaiting

Ah, interesting! So what is total price for this? It's a little sooner than I planned so just need to make sure i have the monies!


----------



## actionman37

£100 in total. I've already planned my route for Saturday & I haven't got the time to detour far off it so you'll need to be either close to where I'm working or come meet me. My contact details are on my website which is below. Would be easier to arrange that way instead of on here


----------



## Racingandwaiting

Hi, i think il wait until you're down next. Deffo want it, but I need to put a bit of money aside for it first. I will keep an eye on the thread for when you're next nearby. Cheers


----------



## actionman37

Ok no probs. Think I'm down again on 26th Oct


----------



## kur2y

Hi,

I'm interested in getting a second key for my 01 TT. I work in York during the week and live down near Bath, so there at weekends. Looking at Google maps I'm an hour 20 from Huddersfield. I'm not in a great rush but if we could make arrangements so I know where to have the car and when.

Thanks


----------



## TTgreeny

Not been on heRe for ages!!
Just got another mk1 and need a new key, looked on the first page and like the look of the 3rd pic with the alloy edges
Havent got time to look at all 24pages of replies, do you still do these?
And whats involved with getting one sorted?
I now live in derbyshire an not doncaster


----------



## actionman37

kur2y said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm interested in getting a second key for my 01 TT. I work in York during the week and live down near Bath, so there at weekends. Looking at Google maps I'm an hour 20 from Huddersfield. I'm not in a great rush but if we could make arrangements so I know where to have the car and when.
> 
> Thanks


Hi

i'm going to be down in Bristol on Tuesday 4th November. So adding Bath to my trip on that day wouldn't be a problem. Not sure when i'll next be near York


----------



## actionman37

TTgreeny said:


> Not been on heRe for ages!!
> Just got another mk1 and need a new key, looked on the first page and like the look of the 3rd pic with the alloy edges
> Havent got time to look at all 24pages of replies, do you still do these?
> And whats involved with getting one sorted?
> I now live in derbyshire an not doncaster


What year TT & where abouts in Derbyshire?


----------



## TTgreeny

2002 and im in heanor


----------



## actionman37

not far from the M1 then. What about late Sunday afternoon or early evening? i'll be on my way back up North from working down South


----------



## TTgreeny

Yeah which ever suits you mate


----------



## kur2y

actionman37 said:


> kur2y said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm interested in getting a second key for my 01 TT. I work in York during the week and live down near Bath, so there at weekends. Looking at Google maps I'm an hour 20 from Huddersfield. I'm not in a great rush but if we could make arrangements so I know where to have the car and when.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> i'm going to be down in Bristol on Tuesday 4th November. So adding Bath to my trip on that day wouldn't be a problem. Not sure when i'll next be near York
Click to expand...

Hi

I can't do week days down South. Work in York during the week and live in Bath at weekends. Please let me know when there might be availability in either location at the corresponding times. Not in a mega rush but would be nice to get sorted.

Regards and thanks


----------



## actionman37

What about Friday? I'm working in Leeds till about dinner time then could head to York


----------



## kur2y

actionman37 said:


> What about Friday? I'm working in Leeds till about dinner time then could head to York


I guess I should have been a bit more specific, I travel back MOST thursday nights/friday mornings. I'm heading south after work tomorrow. I'm free most nights during the week, if that helps?


----------



## actionman37

kur2y said:


> actionman37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about Friday? I'm working in Leeds till about dinner time then could head to York
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I should have been a bit more specific, I travel back MOST thursday nights/friday mornings. I'm heading south after work tomorrow. I'm free most nights during the week, if that helps?
Click to expand...

I live 10mins from j38 m1 so you could always call in at mine on your way South depending what time it will be


----------



## kur2y

actionman37 said:


> kur2y said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actionman37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about Friday? I'm working in Leeds till about dinner time then could head to York
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I should have been a bit more specific, I travel back MOST thursday nights/friday mornings. I'm heading south after work tomorrow. I'm free most nights during the week, if that helps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live 10mins from j38 m1 so you could always call in at mine on your way South depending what time it will be
Click to expand...

Would this be an option one evening during the week. I won't have the car back until mid Nov now but could bob down after work. It looks like you're about 70 mins from me?

Thanks


----------



## actionman37

Yeh I don't mind people coming to me. Cut off point is usually 7pm


----------



## kur2y

actionman37 said:


> Yeh I don't mind people coming to me. Cut off point is usually 7pm


OK thanks. I will be in touch once I have the car up in York.


----------



## actionman37

no probs


----------



## DrJohnSmithUNIT

I would come over to Huddersfield tomorrow if its convenient


----------



## actionman37

I'm not available till mid to late afternoon as working in Sheffield & Derby most of the day


----------



## DrJohnSmithUNIT

Absolutely massive Thanks to Actionman37, my remote problem was solved by him in 5 minutes flat.

The solution was that TIMPSON's had provided me with the wrong part no. for the vehicle, small wonder they were unable to programme it to the car.

They had laid the blame at the cars door micro-switches , based on the 24 years experience of their head of Automotive key section. I for one won't even be trusting them with a shoe repair from now on.

Hats off to Actionman37 does the job gives advice and doesn't charge the earth .


----------



## actionman37

glad it was an easy fix! i pretty much knew what the issue would be even before you'd arrived! Seen it before with Timpsons & a few other supposed key places!


----------



## bbbenzal

actionman37 said:


> i've already said i've tried & so have others & mk1 PCB does not fit into a mk2 case. The ebay seller could've easily bought the equipment i mentioned so has programmed that remote to be a mk1 TT remote.
> 
> Also by the time cutting & programming has been added it would work out more expensive than me buying the kit & making the remotes into whatever part number I require for customers.
> 
> Also i know what level of customer service i get with my equipment & key suppliers. There's no way am i giving that up to buy at that price from some guy in Taiwan. It would cost me a fortune to stock up with those & my prices would have to go up, which I don't want. I already easily 100+ VAG remotes & keys in stock & god knows how many in total when i take into account the other car manufacturers key i stock


I've just bought my first tt mk1....only one key which I think battery is dead....how much for a new one and how much please


----------



## actionman37

I need a location to be able to give a price. Also what year TT?


----------



## bbbenzal

actionman37 said:


> I need a location to be able to give a price. Also what year TT?


Hi action man.......its a 2003 model and I'm based in Kent

Matt


----------



## actionman37

Ok. It would be £100 in total & I'm in Kent next weekend


----------



## bbbenzal

actionman37 said:


> Ok. It would be £100 in total & I'm in Kent next weekend


I'm up for that.....pm me and we'll sort something out

Matt


----------



## bbbenzal

bbbenzal said:


> actionman37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. It would be £100 in total & I'm in Kent next weekend
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up for that.....pm me and we'll sort something out
> 
> Matt
Click to expand...

Sent info via yr website

Matt


----------



## noroomforthedog

When are you near Edinburgh / Glasgow 2004 mk1


----------



## actionman37

Probably not till after the new year. Was only in Glasgow a few weeks ago


----------



## Ronnie_ocd

Just wondering if you would send a blank uncoded key to northern ireland.


----------



## actionman37

Yes, what year TT is it?


----------



## actionman37

noroomforthedog said:


> When are you near Edinburgh / Glasgow 2004 mk1


also have you seen the situation with the Bentley remotes & facelift mk1's? when car has been sat for 2+ hours you have to press unlock 4 times to get it to unlock. If that's a problem for you then i can do an OEM remote which unlocks with 1 press as normal. Quite a few with facelifts have still gone for Bentley style as it only takes a couple of seconds to press it 4 times anyways


----------



## Ronnie_ocd

actionman37 said:


> Yes, what year TT is it?


late 2003


----------



## actionman37

That's a facelift then so will have the 4 press to unlock issue if you went for Bentley style


----------



## Ronnie_ocd

Yep its a facelift so the key is a no go then.


----------



## noroomforthedog

I'll take a Bentley and standard fob when your next in Glasgow/ Edinburgh


----------



## actionman37

Ronnie_ocd said:


> Yep its a facelift so the key is a no go then.


it's only a no go if you don't want to press unlock 4 times. Quite a few haven't been put off & still had them done as it doesn't really take much longer to press it 4 times


----------



## actionman37

noroomforthedog said:


> I'll take a Bentley and standard fob when your next in Glasgow/ Edinburgh


Ok no probs. That will be after new year


----------



## noroomforthedog

Cool just pm when


----------



## actionman37

Ok will do


----------



## Hollowman

Thanks again for recoding my fob the other week. Can I just ask did you ever get any of the new style audi logo buttons? Mine has worn away as seen here 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## actionman37

I've tried repeatedly to get some gel coated logos for these remotes but nobody seems to be able to do them.

The logo recess is concave so the logo has to be concave & apparently you can't make gel coated concave logos. Won't bend when gel sets. The new Bentley style I'm now doing have a flat recess for logo so had gel ones made for those


----------



## triplefan

Craig, any news on the bigger logos to fit the recess better?


----------



## actionman37

Yes I've just got them but haven't had time to go through who needs them


----------



## actionman37

triplefan said:


> Craig, any news on the bigger logos to fit the recess better?


can you inbox me your full name & address so i can post a logo out please


----------



## triplefan

actionman37 said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Craig, any news on the bigger logos to fit the recess better?
> 
> 
> 
> can you inbox me your full name & address so i can post a logo out please
Click to expand...

Done, thanks


----------



## bbbenzal

Craig.......what a star...a true "angel of the North" came out in the freezing cold (for this southern pansy anyhow) and coded my new key....very helpful and dedicated to his job.....great service....recommend him to anyone

Matt


----------



## M18NTT

Yep, thanks to Craig for the trip down South. Another Bentley remote supplied to a post facelift owner. Not experienced the four clicks issue yet but it'll satisfy my OCD nicely if or when it does occur.


----------



## bbbenzal

M18NTT said:


> Yep, thanks to Craig for the trip down South. Another Bentley remote supplied to a post facelift owner. Not experienced the four clicks issue yet but it'll satisfy my OCD nicely if or when it does occur.


Gonna check for four clicks in a minute woohoo


----------



## M18NTT

bbbenzal said:


> M18NTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, thanks to Craig for the trip down South. Another Bentley remote supplied to a post facelift owner. Not experienced the four clicks issue yet but it'll satisfy my OCD nicely if or when it does occur.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna check for four clicks in a minute woohoo
Click to expand...

Oh that's a thought, I probably didn't leave mine long enough yesterday before hiding it back in the garage. I'll go check now.


----------



## bbbenzal

M18NTT said:


> bbbenzal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M18NTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, thanks to Craig for the trip down South. Another Bentley remote supplied to a post facelift owner. Not experienced the four clicks issue yet but it'll satisfy my OCD nicely if or when it does occur.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna check for four clicks in a minute woohoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's a thought, I probably didn't leave mine long enough yesterday before hiding it back in the garage. I'll go check now.
Click to expand...

It's all good


----------



## M18NTT

Four clicks for me but no worries. Hardly a chore. Once it's open and closed it then works on the first click. Something must reset over time. No problem for me though.


----------



## bbbenzal

M18NTT said:


> Four clicks for me but no worries. Hardly a chore. Once it's open and closed it then works on the first click. Something must reset over time. No problem for me though.


2 hours


----------



## stroza2

Hi Caig,
Doesn't really belong here, sorry for that, but are you somehow possible to fit mk1 key insides into any newer Audi key fob (like mk2 or even newer Audi models)??? If there's something I need, then it's this thing! Thanks


----------



## J22kog

What's the price for just a standard mk2 remote for a mk2 model if I came to you? Cheers


----------



## actionman37

stroza2 said:


> Hi Caig,
> Doesn't really belong here, sorry for that, but are you somehow possible to fit mk1 key insides into any newer Audi key fob (like mk2 or even newer Audi models)??? If there's something I need, then it's this thing! Thanks


The company that makes the Bentley style also do a mk2 TT style remote. However i don't stock them because i don't rate the quality. The button pads wear very very quickly & feels cheap


----------



## actionman37

J22kog said:


> What's the price for just a standard mk2 remote for a mk2 model if I came to you? Cheers


depends on what year mk2 it is. Prefacelift is £90. Facelift is £100


----------



## stroza2

actionman37 said:


> stroza2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Caig,
> Doesn't really belong here, sorry for that, but are you somehow possible to fit mk1 key insides into any newer Audi key fob (like mk2 or even newer Audi models)??? If there's something I need, then it's this thing! Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> The company that makes the Bentley style also do a mk2 TT style remote. However i don't stock them because i don't rate the quality. The button pads wear very very quickly & feels cheap
Click to expand...

And is it simple to swap the insides from the original remote to the mk2 style? Could you give me their website or something, please? Or is such a thing available on ebay? I haven't found it though, but maybe it's just searching for wrong keywords...


----------



## actionman37

They're not empty cases. They're full remote keys. It says in my original post that they're fully functional remotes.

OEM circuit boards don't fit in them


----------



## stroza2

actionman37 said:


> They're not empty cases. They're full remote keys. It says in my original post that they're fully functional remotes.
> 
> OEM circuit boards don't fit in them


Alright, even better! But worthless if you're not willing to provide me some website, eventually email.  Would you be so kind?


----------



## actionman37

Not willing? My website is in the sig at the bottom of every single one of my posts. If you're wanting to look at these remotes on there then you won't find them. I'm not an online shop. I offer a service to supply, cut & code keys.

I buy them from autolocksmith suppliers & you have to have an account


----------



## stroza2

actionman37 said:


> Not willing? My website is in the sig at the bottom of every single one of my posts. If you're wanting to look at these remotes on there then you won't find them. I'm not an online shop. I offer a service to supply, cut & code keys.
> 
> I buy them from autolocksmith suppliers & you have to have an account


I didn't mean it in any offensive way  
Ah alright, if I get it clear there's not a way for me to do stuff on my own since me myself can't get the "modded" fob w/ internals...


----------



## actionman37

I can sell you a fob if you want to get it cut & coded yourself


----------



## MykP

actionman37 said:


> I can sell you a fob if you want to get it cut & coded yourself


Hi Craig
When will you be down south next - I am near Welwyn Garden City?
regards
Mike...


----------



## chaperz

Hi Craig! I would like a new Bentley style fob! What's the damage for a mk1 tt, cut and coded! I'm based in Preston?
Cheers AJ


----------



## actionman37

What year mk1 is it? If it's a facelift there's an issue with the remote locking where if car has been sat for 2hrs or more you have to press unlock 4 times for it to unlock


----------



## Groundhog

Hi,
Will you be up in Scotland anytime soon?
Cheers


----------



## actionman37

Hi, yes i'm planning a trip up for the 3rd week in March. Where are you exactly?


----------



## Groundhog

Hi, Im in Ayrshire, About 30miles south west of Glasgow.


----------



## actionman37

ok, i'll be heading up to Glasgow then across to Fife etc. I'll add you to my list & will PM you when i get a date in mind


----------



## Groundhog

That would be great. Cheers.
My Car only came with one key so just looking or a spare.
It would be for 05 Quattro sport.

I read that there are some issues with the bently key when the car is sitting longer than 2 hours.
Do you do another key for this model.

Cheers Scott.


----------



## actionman37

yes there is, was just about to mention it as just seen you're is a 2005. I can do a normal 3 button flip remote like your original


----------



## Groundhog

No Problem, i like the look of the bentley version but will decide when your coming up.
Cheers.


----------



## noroomforthedog

+1 for the Glasgow trip


----------



## Mr_Smith

Hi,

I'm in Reading and would like a Bentley style one for my QS (2006), I saw about having to press the button four times after 2hrs... Any idea why this is? Will there ever be a fix?

Please let me know when you'll be down south again.

Cheers


----------



## kurai.kaze

Hi *actionman37*

I'd like a Bentley style key for a 2007 TT Mk2, and would be grateful if you let me know when you are next in range of Staines (postcode TW18, on western edge of M25)

Cheers :mrgreen:


----------



## actionman37

Mr_Smith said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in Reading and would like a Bentley style one for my QS (2006), I saw about having to press the button four times after 2hrs... Any idea why this is? Will there ever be a fix?
> 
> Please let me know when you'll be down south again.
> 
> Cheers


as i said in the posts regarding the 4 press issue i have no idea why it does it. As for if there will ever be a fix. I honestly don't know. I don't have anything to do with making them or technical problems with them. I'm just a 3rd party user. All the issues are down to the manufacturer to sort out


----------



## actionman37

kurai.kaze said:


> Hi *actionman37*
> 
> I'd like a Bentley style key for a 2007 TT Mk2, and would be grateful if you let me know when you are next in range of Staines (postcode TW18, on western edge of M25)
> 
> Cheers :mrgreen:


ok i've added you to my list


----------



## Mr_Smith

actionman37 said:


> Mr_Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm in Reading and would like a Bentley style one for my QS (2006), I saw about having to press the button four times after 2hrs... Any idea why this is? Will there ever be a fix?
> 
> Please let me know when you'll be down south again.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> as i said in the posts regarding the 4 press issue i have no idea why it does it. As for if there will ever be a fix. I honestly don't know. I don't have anything to do with making them or technical problems with them. I'm just a 3rd party user. All the issues are down to the manufacturer to sort out
Click to expand...

Cool, I didn't read all 30+ pages! I texted you yesterday and I'm down for the Newbury run! Cheers


----------



## nastylasty

hello mate
seems to of been a lot of interest in the bentley fob but or some reason i cant see any pics apart from the first one.any chance you could upload another pic for me please?
cheers


----------



## triplefan

nastylasty said:


> hello mate
> seems to of been a lot of interest in the bentley fob but or some reason i cant see any pics apart from the first one.any chance you could upload another pic for me please?
> cheers


You have a PM


----------



## actionman37




----------



## nastylasty

Yes i see what people mean they are really nice.how much would 1 be. 2003 3.2 i work in woking

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## actionman37

It would be £100 in total. Have you read that there is a slight issue with the remote locking om the late 2002 onwards facelift TT? When the car has been sat for 2+hrs you have to press the unlock button 4 times for it to work.

I have no idea why it does this & I've spent a lot of time trying to get any answers from suppliers but the issue has never been solved


----------



## nastylasty

Ahh ok thanks bud. Definately interested but will wait to see if you get an answer to that bug first.please keep me in the loop

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Larken93

actionman37 said:


> It would be £100 in total. Have you read that there is a slight issue with the remote locking om the late 2002 onwards facelift TT? When the car has been sat for 2+hrs you have to press the unlock button 4 times for it to work.
> 
> I have no idea why it does this & I've spent a lot of time trying to get any answers from suppliers but the issue has never been solved


Same as the other guy just a little confused love the chrome key up there. I'm down in kent dartford south m25 area if you could give us a quick quote buddy would be great as I only have one key
Just a quick question
Does this 4 press thing occur only if the car is still for 2+ hours I don't mind pressing a fob 4 times to unlock it after its been sitting there ages plus it's safer if I accidentally click unlock in my pocket as I'm on occasion quite close to the car 
My issue is this won't need to be done while driving so it won't just conk out and cutout after 2 hours driving it's just if it's sitting still? And it locks fine?


----------



## actionman37

It's just to unlock it when it's been sat for 2+hours. If it was cutting out while driving after 2hrs I wouldn't do them at all as that's a bit dangerous.

It would be £100 in total for 1 cut & coded to your car


----------



## Larken93

actionman37 said:


> It's just to unlock it when it's been sat for 2+hours. If it was cutting out while driving after 2hrs I wouldn't do them at all as that's a bit dangerous.
> 
> It would be £100 in total for 1 cut & coded to your car


Okay bud when will you be around next you know?


----------



## actionman37

i'm actually down on Tues or Weds next week


----------



## liam676

Hi,

I am after a spare key cutting for my TT 225 2001, I am in the Bristol area if you are around this way at any point?

Thanks


----------



## noroomforthedog

Got the Bentley style key from Craig yesterday at Abingdon services, excellent service, today I got a chance to compare the key with my bosses 15 plate Bentley and the quality is superb only difference being the branding 
Top job Craig !


----------



## actionman37

liam676 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am after a spare key cutting for my TT 225 2001, I am in the Bristol area if you are around this way at any point?
> 
> Thanks


I'll be down later this month. Possibly the 29th or 30th


----------



## actionman37

noroomforthedog said:


> Got the Bentley style key from Craig yesterday at Abingdon services, excellent service, today I got a chance to compare the key with my bosses 15 plate Bentley and the quality is superb only difference being the branding
> Top job Craig !


you're welcome! Glad you're pleased with it


----------



## Wiggles01

Hi Craig, drop me a PM when you are next heading over to Colchester as I could do with another Bentley style fob

Wig


----------



## actionman37

I'm in Colchester later today


----------



## Wiggles01

actionman37 said:


> I'm in Colchester later today


Sorry buddy i have only just seen this, let me next time you are in the area

w


----------



## Cameron2002

Hi, would you be able to do a key for a 2008 Audi Q7 as I have just purchased this vehicle and it only came with one key, I am based in Kent.


----------



## chenzo1969

Had two new keys cut by Craig - top job. Bentley style key fobs are a lovely weight and feel excellent quality, Craig arrived spot on time and made quick work of it, very impressed and recommended.


----------



## actionman37

Cameron2002 said:


> Hi, would you be able to do a key for a 2008 Audi Q7 as I have just purchased this vehicle and it only came with one key, I am based in Kent.


Yes I can do Q7 keys but only OEM remotes. Can't do Bentley style for them at present. New remotes have to be ordered from Audi through my key suppliers so aren't cheap. I'm currently working on a way to look use 2nd hand remotes. The immo chip on these is mounted on the circuit board instead of being a separate glass chip like in TT & most other VAG keys


----------



## Jonny1337

Hi Craig,

I tried in the past to get a bentley style key for my mk1 tt and there was a problem which after reading the post at the top of the forum it appears you've sort, so if it's possible could you let me know the next time you are in Birmingham area, that would be great.

Cheers,
Jonny


----------



## actionman37

Hi. The problem with the facelift mk1 was never resolved. Not sure where you read that it has been. I've tried several things to try solve the issue but nothing has worked. My suppliers don't seem to be getting anywhere with it neither


----------



## Jonny1337

actionman37 said:


> Hi. The problem with the facelift mk1 was never resolved. Not sure where you read that it has been. I've tried several things to try solve the issue but nothing has worked. My suppliers don't seem to be getting anywhere with it neither


Ahh ok, I must have read it wrong somewhere. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## clewb

When will you be up north west next. I've decided I definitely want the Bentley style remote regardless of the 4 clicks. I'm based in north wales so I'll have to travel to you meet point.


----------



## actionman37

I was only in North Wales on Saturday. So will be a few weeks before I'm over again


----------



## clewb

No problem let me know. Not in any mad rush. Thanks


----------



## actionman37

Ok. I'll add you to my list


----------



## clewb

Any chance you'll be at Haigh hall?


----------



## actionman37

What/where is Haigh hall? Lol


----------



## clewb

actionman37 said:


> What/where is Haigh hall? Lol


It's a car show up north. It's on the 9th of august.

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=883505


----------



## actionman37

In that case no mate. I don't go to shows


----------



## clewb

Ah OK though I'd ask wouldn't want to miss another opportunity.


----------



## stufearn

Hi, I'm looking for a second jet and wouldn't mind going with the Bentley remote, it's for a 2003 225. I live up in Newcastle if you're ever about bug also get down to York from time to time. Cheers Stu


----------



## actionman37

stufearn said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a second jet and wouldn't mind going with the Bentley remote, it's for a 2003 225. I live up in Newcastle if you're ever about bug also get down to York from time to time. Cheers Stu


not sure if you're aware but there's an issue with the late 2002 onwards TT where when the car has been sat locked for 2hrs or more you have to press the unlock button 4 times for it to unlock the vehicle


----------



## stufearn

Hi, I was aware but didn't really bother me as long as it wasn't 4 presses in a certain tight timescale, didn't act unusual other than that. Stu


----------



## actionman37

No it's literally just a straight 4 presses


----------



## stufearn

Hi, that's all ok then... Cheers and let me know when your around the area or how to catch up if down your way... Stu


----------



## RS-Tom

Hi,

Just wondering if you have some pictures, been looking through the thread but most seem to be dead now 

Thanks


----------



## clewb

Hi Actionman

Can you please get in touch? I need to know when your around as I need to get quite a lot fitted into tuesday.

Thanks


----------



## clewb

Thanks Craig. Great service, very quick, very easy all round pleasant guy. Even replaced my battery in my other fob! Thanks


----------



## Gavin812

Could you add the pics again please,don't seem to load up on page1 now,cheers


----------



## kur2y

Hi,
You still doing the keys?


----------



## Jakestar

PM sent - hope you're still doing these


----------



## miTTzee

Hidehi - for Actionman. Wonder if you will be in Wallingford 
in the near future. Need a new key for MK I.
Cheers - miTTzee :wink:


----------



## g-unit

These key fobs still available?


----------



## HeadCharge

Are these still available please?


----------



## miTTzee

Thanks Craig - really quick and all round nice guy to do biz with. 8) 
Good Job - miTTzee :wink:


----------

